

Entrepreneurial Journalist: Andrew Ross Sorkin - jakarta
http://nymag.com/news/media/61870/

======
jakarta
"While Sorkin basks in Wall Street’s attention, his image at the Times is more
conflicted. His rise at the paper was jet-propelled—he was a kind of legend
before he was 20. And he was one of the first at the paper to realize the
centrality of the web and also one of the first to realize that on the web, a
journalist’s personal brand can sometimes be more valuable than that of the
institution that employs him. With his DealBook e-mail, read by some 200,000
people, plus the blog, with 2.5 million unique monthly visitors, plus the
weekly column, breaking news scoops, television appearances, and 60,000
Twitter followers, he is one of the Times’ most visible players. Media
ubiquity is a strategic decision. In the cubicle jungle of the Times, he’s an
entrepreneur. “All of it is self-reinforcing,” Sorkin says.

Still, part of Sorkin’s problem at the Times is that he’s a new sort of
creature at an essentially conservative institution, albeit one that
desperately needs new models. He’s not a Timesman, exactly. He’s his own
creation, and he doesn’t genuflect to Times traditions."

^ this is interesting, he has already started to garner resentment by other
journalists at the Times, but he seems to be doing well for himself and is
really building a brand

